# Show and Tell, potlucks!



## Denise1952 (Jun 4, 2014)

Ok, especially want to hear from you guys but how about we show or tell what we would bring to a potluck?  We can vote to see who wins for the best idea!


----------



## marinaio (Jun 4, 2014)

We have two favorites to bring; my wife likes to make a Broccoli Salad, if I'm on the hook I generally like to bring Cabbage Rolls.


----------



## Denise1952 (Jun 4, 2014)

I like both of those  I bet the cabbage rolls are especially good  I like to make a chicken-dish with just legs and thighs, and bake it with Russian dressing, package of onion-soup mix, orange marmilade, and I think that's it.  It's been awhile since I made it


----------



## Uff (Jun 4, 2014)

I'm game nwlady if you tell me what a potluck is


----------



## Denise1952 (Jun 4, 2014)

LOL, it's where everyone brings a dish to share at someones home or maybe a picnic park etc.


----------



## Denise1952 (Jun 4, 2014)

Oh I see Uff, you are in the Scottish Highlands, how wonderful that sounds  I bet you have "potlucks" just call them something else?? Denise


----------



## Meanderer (Jun 4, 2014)

My favorite to make is wiener-bean pot.

View attachment 7260


----------



## Uff (Jun 4, 2014)

nwlady said:


> Oh I see Uff, you are in the Scottish Highlands, how wonderful that sounds  I bet you have "potlucks" just call them something else?? Denise



Ah thank you nwlady, I'll be pleased to join the fun. Right then think I'll bring some nice crispy salad fresh from the garden and if we leave it until August then I'll bring a bowl of freshly picked peaches from the tunnel too. I'll get my husband to make up some salad dressing as that's one thing he excels at.

Edit to say that I'll bring a bottle too.


----------



## i_am_Lois (Jun 4, 2014)

If I want to be a winner, I'd have to bring my black forest cheesecake.

Without question, cheesecake has always been the favorite thing I ever brought to potlucks.
I get bombarded with requests for the recipe. 
I always use a coconut flavored cream cheese base for the basic filling.
I like to vary the topping. I've tried strawberry, pineapple, coconut, key lime, cherry, blood orange, chocolate, brandy/almond.
 Everyone went wild for the black forest and they also pestered me for days about the brandy/almond.


----------



## Denise1952 (Jun 4, 2014)

Oh man, I love weenies and beans!! Haven't had those for ages


----------



## Denise1952 (Jun 4, 2014)

i_am_Lois said:


> If I want to be a winner, I'd have to bring my black forest cheesecake.
> 
> Without question, cheesecake has always been the favorite thing I ever brought to potlucks.
> I get bombarded with requests for the recipe.
> ...



and how soon did you say you could get here Loisartytime:we're waiting!!


----------



## Denise1952 (Jun 4, 2014)

Uff said:


> Ah thank you nwlady, I'll be pleased to join the fun. Right then think I'll bring some nice crispy salad fresh from the garden and if we leave it until August then I'll bring a bowl of freshly picked peaches from the tunnel too. I'll get my husband to make up some salad dressing as that's one thing he excels at.
> 
> Edit to say that I'll bring a bottle too.
> 
> View attachment 7261



Oh yum, and "gulp", I am starting the bbq now!! Oops, well crap, can I have help with this??


----------



## Uff (Jun 4, 2014)

Oh no! Here this might help


----------



## Falcon (Jun 4, 2014)

I bring my appetite.


----------



## Denise1952 (Jun 4, 2014)

Falcon said:


> I bring my appetite.



The rule is Falcon, no food, you have to operate the bbq:beerandwhistle:here, you get a beer and free party whistle too, lol!!


----------



## Denise1952 (Jun 4, 2014)

Uff said:


> Oh no! Here this might help
> 
> View attachment 7265



Oh thanks Uff, plum outa baking soda, LOL!


----------



## Falcon (Jun 4, 2014)

nwlady said:


> The rule is Falcon, no food, you have to operate the bbq:beerandwhistle:here, you get a beer and free party whistle too, lol!!



   Deal !


----------



## Denise1952 (Jun 4, 2014)

Falcon said:


> Deal !



Great, and I trust you won't set it on fire like me


----------



## Capt Lightning (Jun 4, 2014)

I'll bring some ribs from our own rare breed pigs if I can borrow a BBQ to cook them on.


----------



## Denise1952 (Jun 4, 2014)

Capt Lightning said:


> I'll bring some ribs from our own rare breed pigs if I can borrow a BBQ to cook them on.



If they are anything like the Country Style ribs I treat myself too once in awhile, yum!!  I like to dip them in Sweet Baby Rays sauce, drool


----------



## Falcon (Jun 4, 2014)

I embarrassed myself at a party once.  Tried to LIGHT a friggin' brownie.   DUH !


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Jun 4, 2014)

Capt Lightning said:


> I'll bring some ribs from our own rare breed pigs if I can borrow a BBQ to cook them on.



And just exactly how are those pigs supposed to get along without their ribs?


----------



## Denise1952 (Jun 4, 2014)

Falcon said:


> I embarrassed myself at a party once.  Tried to LIGHT a friggin' brownie.   DUH !



Oh well, I've heard of worse things to try to "light" at parties, heck, I've seen it, especially on camp-outs, boys will be boys, LOL!!


----------



## Denise1952 (Jun 4, 2014)

Hey, was it rolled up like a tootsie roll Falcon?  I could make that mistake myself:lofl:


----------



## Falcon (Jun 4, 2014)

Denise,  All I can say is that the joint was jumpin'.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Jun 4, 2014)

I've got a recipe for BBQ sauce that's equally delicious on chicken or any kind of pork...and better than the stuff in a bottle from the market.

Selena...not to hijack the thread, but a friend of mine had Parkinson's and her daughter, an RN, had heard about using a nicotine patch to help. She asked the doctor she worked for, and his opinion was that there was no harm in trying. They started her out on the lowest dose. Worked quite well while she was in the early stages; they increased the dose as the disease progressed. Maybe mention it to your friend?

Back to our regularly scheduled programming...


----------



## Denise1952 (Jun 4, 2014)

Falcon said:


> Denise,  All I can say is that the joint was jumpin'.



I'll bet, heehee!  Oh dang, I miss those nutty parties.  I just don't miss havin a hangover or trying to remember where my car is parked, or who the heck is that in my bed:badgirl:, yes, I'm sure he wondered the same thing, LOL!!


----------



## Pappy (Jun 4, 2014)

GeorgiaXplant said:


> And just exactly how are those pigs supposed to get along without their ribs?



The same way they get along without their feet. 
Never tell a pig a secret, they will squeal on you every time.


----------



## Denise1952 (Jun 4, 2014)

GeorgiaXplant said:


> I've got a recipe for BBQ sauce that's equally delicious on chicken or any kind of pork...and better than the stuff in a bottle from the market.
> 
> Selena...not to hijack the thread, but a friend of mine had Parkinson's and her daughter, an RN, had heard about using a nicotine patch to help. She asked the doctor she worked for, and his opinion was that there was no harm in trying. They started her out on the lowest dose. Worked quite well while she was in the early stages; they increased the dose as the disease progressed. Maybe mention it to your friend?
> 
> Back to our regularly scheduled programming...



I started the thread and think hijacking can bring on some of the best conversations, so never fear about my posts/topics, LOL!!  I think the home-made is way good, way better, I agree!!  And that's amazing info.  I would try it for sure if I had Parkinsons.


----------



## Denise1952 (Jun 4, 2014)

OMG, I bet you do pie-crust like my sis, her "never-fail" crust really never fails, LOL!!


----------



## Denise1952 (Jun 4, 2014)

That sounds way good too, and I eat a lot of chicken tenders.  I have limited space in the kitchen so I try to do things quickly.  Cutting up a chicken would maybe me less expensive but then I have to remember to share the space.  One gal here, we've had some issues because she is a way messy cook.  She spreads everything everywhere and doesn't know how to clean as she goes, just 25 so she is doing good to be cooking like she does.  So anyway, I manage to make some good meals for myself.  I decided a few years ago now, just because I was alone, didn't mean I couldn't cook myself real meals  So I always cook, I really like to


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Jun 4, 2014)

I absolutely agree with marinating chicken in Italian dressing, Kaya. I used to unwrap the chicken, rinse, pat dry and put in a zipper baggie with the dressing, then freeze it. When I was ready to use it, I let it thaw in the fridge in a baking dish, pour the whole works out and into the pan and bake. OMG! It is SO good!

I'll post the recipes for BBQ sauce, hash brown and hot pineapple casseroles in the Home section in a little bit. Right now I'm busy "resting"!


----------



## Denise1952 (Jun 4, 2014)

Abbott and Costello right?  Just watched one of their's the other night  Geesh, so many of you are bringing good stuff, I couldn't pick a winner!!  I'm disappointed more "brave" fellers haven't stepped up "to the plate" LOLLLLLLLL, I couldn't resist that one Georgia!!


----------



## Denise1952 (Jun 4, 2014)

GeorgiaXplant said:


> Sure. The ribs. Still trying to figure out how those poor animals carry on without ribs. It's sort of like chicken fingers...imagine all the poor chickens in the world without fingers.



Hey Georgia, you'd like that movie "Chicken Run" Funny flic


----------



## Capt Lightning (Jun 5, 2014)

This sounds like a great party, can I come too?


----------



## i_am_Lois (Jun 5, 2014)

Denise, you providing the drinks or is this BYOB?


----------



## BDBoop (Jun 5, 2014)

What gets me lots of lovin every time!

http://allrecipes.com/recipe/bacon-wrapped-smokies/


----------



## Meanderer (Jun 6, 2014)

Mac & Cheese topped with bacon.

View attachment 7330


----------



## Denise1952 (Jun 6, 2014)

Well I gotta admit, it's tasty


----------



## Mirabilis (Jun 6, 2014)

I just gained 5lbs browsing through this.  What a fun thread!  I am not a fabulous cook so I would stay safe and bring some kind of salad (maybe beet salads with goat cheese).  Hopefully some California Wine will get me in


----------



## Mirabilis (Jun 6, 2014)

Capt Lightning said:


> I'll bring some ribs from our own rare breed pigs if I can borrow a BBQ to cook them on.


My vote is for these ribs ((drools))


----------



## Denise1952 (Jun 6, 2014)

I've never tried goat-cheese, I'll have to do that!  Come on over Mirabilis!!


----------



## Denise1952 (Jun 6, 2014)

Oh my, sure, bring your own apple k? LOL!!


----------



## Denise1952 (Jun 6, 2014)

Capt Lightning said:


> This sounds like a great party, can I come too?



Oops, that comment was for this feller, telling him he is welcome, just to bring his own apple lol!! Thanks Captain!


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 6, 2014)

i_am_Lois said:


> Denise, you providing the drinks or is this BYOB?



I'll bring this.  With all the meat, salads, etc.  .... No alcohol, but this is a crowd pleaser drink ..

http://www.tasteofhome.com/recipes/icy-holiday-punch 

shows it to be a Christmas holiday punch, but it's soooooooooo good on a hot summer day.


----------



## Denise1952 (Jun 6, 2014)

Omygosh, that looks way good! Slurp  No worries about the booze, I'll just have my flask in my purseJust kidding, geesh, I sound like a lush  I do like a teeny buz, not anything that might cause me to do "the dance of the 7 veils" or anything:lofl:


----------



## Denise1952 (Jun 6, 2014)

i_am_Lois said:


> Denise, you providing the drinks or is this BYOB?



You might want to bring your own, since what you'll get with me is Quervo Gold, with lime/lemon, and salt, straight-shooters girlfriend, LOL!!


----------



## Denise1952 (Jun 6, 2014)

Did you do one like the part in Big where Tom Hanks tastes Beluga for the first time?? LOL, I love this movie:


----------



## Denise1952 (Jun 6, 2014)

Yes, I could have restrained myself for a daughter, but an uppity French Restaurant??  Well, just remember never to go with me into an establishment like that:lofl:I'm truly a lot like Sophia from Golden Girls  I would love to pull something out of my purse, and claim I found it in the food, LOL!!  Ok, so I probably wouldn't "really" do it, but my behaviour seems to be getting more bizarre with each passing year


----------



## BDBoop (Jun 6, 2014)

nwlady said:


> Everyone is different, and especially in their taste for shows, and characters.  I love some shows, and some movies, but I understand that not everyone will agree with me on those programs.  What the hell anyway, this was about potlucks and food. Let's get back on trackfftopic:



Let's. Dump cake!!!!

SO easy.

http://allrecipes.com/recipe/dump-cake-i/


----------

